# Oregon 25AP chain



## papossefan (May 27, 2009)

I was going to post this in the tradin-post, but I thought I would just ask the guys in this forum first. I purchased a spool of Orgeon 25AP chain in a boxed lot at an auction. I understand that this is 1/4" pitch chain that is used by chainsaw carvers. I have no use for this particular spool of chian so I was wondering if anyone was interested in buying it from me. It is a 25' spool and it still has 19' left on it. If anyone is interested send me a PM and we can discuss the price. Thanks.

Ryan


----------



## carvinmark (Jun 1, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## papossefan (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry guys, the spool of chain was sold earlier today.


----------

